# pings



## MUSASHI

Please note that version 0.7.5 and higher *"pings"* our server when it is installed or uninstalled.

He buscado *ping* y aparece como silbar o hacer un ruido metalico,pero aqui ninguna de las dos acepciones va bien. Sugerencias?


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Pues por el contexto del enunciado, de alguna manera esa versión _"notifica"_ al servidor cuando se instala o se "desintala" la versión.


----------



## COLsass

ping es el sonido que hace la pantalla del mapa del agua de los naves.  Son verdes y ni puedo pensar del nombre en ingles...hay una flechita de luz que gira radialmente y cada vez que interviene una cosa metalica, hace un ping.  

to ping es lanzar las ondas mecanicas (?) para recibir el eco.  creo aqui significa notificar.


----------



## Hidrocálida

en espanol se dice *ping* tambien como muchos términos informaticos sin traducción al español
ve este articulo sobre pings
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping


----------



## MUSASHI

Jo,cada dia os superais mas, 2min en reponder .Quizas esto ayude:

Please note that version 0.7.5 and higher "pings" our server when it is installed or uninstalled. No information is sent other than what version is being installed or uninstalled, and on what program (Mozilla vs Firefox).

Gracias.


----------



## MUSASHI

COLsass said:
			
		

> ping es el sonido que hace la pantalla del mapa del agua de los naves.  Son verdes y ni puedo pensar del nombre en ingles...hay una flechita de luz que gira radialmente y cada vez que interviene una cosa metalica, hace un ping.



Te refieres al radar?


----------



## DaleC

Hidrocálida said:
			
		

> en espanol se dice *ping* tambien como muchos términos informaticos sin traducción al español
> ve este articulo sobre pings
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping


 
De acuerdo. Más info en dictionary.reference.com. El sonido ping no es el protócolo informático ping. 

Dice que el sonido ping es "sharp, high-pitched, metallic sound", pero además es suave o leve el sonido. Un "sharp, metallic sound" que es fuerte es un *clang* (repica).


----------



## COLsass

MUSASHI said:
			
		

> Te refieres al radar?


 
SI, gracias a dios.  ay di mi, se me escapan los sesos. te abrazo fuertemente.


----------



## MUSASHI

COLsass said:
			
		

> SI, gracias a dios.  ay di mi, se me escapan los sesos. te abrazo fuertemente.


 Pues si con 23 años se te escapan los sesos cuando llegues a mi edad...


----------



## Scangry

en terminos informaticos es un abreviatura de "program internet groper", el cual es usado para hacer un test y saber si un host(una PC) es alcanzable desde la maquina que envia el ping, y la conexion esta bien.


----------



## MUSASHI

No queria poner el texto completo pero veo que al final va a hacer falta:

_Please note that version 0.7.5 and higher "*pings*" our server when it is installed or uninstalled. No information is sent other than what version is being installed or uninstalled, and on what program (Mozilla vs Firefox). We simply increment a value in a database everytime it gets *pinged* so that we can have a *rough* estimate of the number of Forecastfox users.

_Rough?


----------



## Scangry

creo que se traduce asi " por favor note que la version 0.7.5 o superiores ping( se conecta) a nuestro servidor cuando es instalado o desintalado. ninguna otra informacion es envia mas que la version que esta siendo instalada o desinstalada, y en que programa(mozilla vs firefox). nosotros simplemente incrementamos un valor en una base de datos cada vez que es pinged( que se hace conexion) asi nosotros tenemos aproximado del numero de usuarios forecastfosx.


----------



## MUSASHI

Scangry said:
			
		

> creo que se traduce asi " por favor note que la version 0.7.5 o superiores ping( se conecta) a nuestro servidor cuando es instalado o desintalado. ninguna otra informacion es envia mas que la version que esta siendo instalada o desinstalada, y en que programa(mozilla vs firefox). nosotros simplemente incrementamos un valor en una base de datos cada vez que es pinged( que se hace conexion) *para que podamos tener un calculo* aproximado del numero de usuarios forecastfosx.


El foro no me deja poner el link porque aun no llegoa 60 mensajes pero si buscas estimate, aparece *rough estimate* como "calculo aproximado"
Mejor asi no?Gracias.

PD:como se pone el color rojo?


----------

